# Big Oops



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Here's a scenario I'd like some feedback on.

We start with [___insert shtf event here____]. Ok, we're bugging out, either solo or a small group and someone (you!) sprains a muscle, ligament, or tendon. You are in deep scat.

Obviously we're going to have a rough time prepping for this. We can't very well pack some canes, crutches, a walker, or a wheelchair. The injured party is going to kick the crap out of travel speed, make moving over rough terrain near impossible, and leave tracks that a blind squirrel could follow.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Use what ever you can find to immobilize it. Wood, Sticks, metal pipe and a bigger one for walking support assuming its not some one you wish to discard and no immediate pursuing force. Hiding someone and retrieving them later may or may not be an option.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Gonna have to suck it up, man up and keep moving. Unless you are somewhere safe (haha) with no pursuit and already have the perfect shelter and camp. Depending on the number of people in your group perhaps a travois could be an option. I am assuming then nobody in your group has some sort of wagon or wheelbarrow? Lots of people have talked about bugging out with carts and wagons so it's always a possibility. Make the person some crutches the best you can out of whatever you can find, wrap it and help them. If there's a cold stream I'd soak the injured ankle or body part as often as I could and when you rest keep it elevated.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Find transportation. Even if there has been an EMP and the cars are toast try to get some bicycles.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Let me tell you, the amount of pain you can get coming from a sprained acl is way beyond what you would expect from a small bit of gristle in your knee. Immobilizing is mostly a waste of time, but if the terrain is flat and you can keep from screaming, it may help a little. Rest, in one spot, is about all that makes any difference. However, you'd best be in your bol because you won't be walking more than the latrine and back to bed for 4 to 8 weeks. No hunting, no gathering firewood, no doing laundry.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

It _can_ be done though. And adrenaline can keep you going on a sprained ankle for awhile. I've heard of athletes who continued playing through some extreme injuries. Now mind you I imagine you'll probably make the injury worse in the long run by not resting it but if you _had_ to keep moving I think it could be done. If you could fashion some kind of crutch and lean on somebody to keep as much pressure off it as possible. The cold water from a stream. No meds in your bob?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

instant ice packs and anti inflammatory meds ...

personally I will push through as long as I can and that's quite a way (been there) as the scenario is about, but after a few hours the damage gets worse, that's what's the measures are for, after a few days tho you will need a safe place for a few weeks....

breaks I have no clue as I'm yet to break anything more than my nose in my adult life....


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Ah, meds. I'm not at all sure how people will be prepped with heavy duty painkillers. Doctors don't toss around those with abandon any more. I found that the pain was so intense that my body did that thing where you try to put pressure on it anyway and your body just giggles and says "oh yeah? Not happening!". It just removes voluntary muscle control.

I'm a liability. There is only one painkiller I can use, short of morphine, and it's only moderately effective.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I was thinking more like Pheniox mentioned. Anti inflammatory meds. I don't think the average person is going to have a big supply of prescription pain pills. But some ibuprofen to help with swelling. Ibuprofen is cheap and easy to stock up on and I think most will have that in their first aid kits. As far as the pain I really see no solution.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Even a severe sprain can hurt so bad you can't hop around.

Several judgement calls will have to be made. How much further to the retreat? Leave one person with the injured & continue on to the BOL. Then send four back to rig a homemade stretcher to get him (or her) to the BOL. Terrain will dictate a lot also.
Cold packs or cold water will help reduce the swelling & member might be able to continue the next day.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

We had had discussions before & I had mentioned a hand cart. Sure would come in handy in this situation.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes, some kind of cart would be a plus, per terrain. I'm hoping someone with deep medical knowledge will have a miracle in their pocket. Let me expand on my own case. I can't take _anything_ that processes through the liver. No tylenol. I'm allergic to ibuprofen. That leaves me " ". Big empty hole. So post-shtf I will be as ilegal as possible when needed. Being "<--that close to liver failure makes life difficult. Having to devote constant mental resources towards ignoring pain on a daily basis is tiring, long term.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

Ok here's a problem I have, I can't take any anti-inflammatory meds. I take 12.5 mg of warfarin daily so I guess I will be screwed.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I think Kalan is right. You will have to just suck it up. Unless you have a stash of leftover meds that work for you, your not getting pain relief. I tore up an mcl once. Not much fun and mobility wasn't good. Sometimes there isn't an optimal solution.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

That's where friending the right people comes in. You need ones who will actually care about helping you get out of Dodge...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

We will have to leave you behind with a little food and some ammo... you are now rear security. Sorry chances are the russians will kill you but you can slow them down...

WOLVERINES


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

You could probably cobble together a travois or a stretcher pretty easily. I bet most bobs have the materials needed. Your movement will be slow but not much can be done about that if you're on foot.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

This is one of the reasons that Buggin Out is a last ditch issue for me in an EMP event. 

Trying to carry everything you need, watching security etc. on foot is NOT an appealing option. What if it's bad weather (snow, ice, heat, drought ...)? What if you have a small child, older parent? Where are you Buggin Out to? If it's just a couple miles, that's one thing. If it's 40 miles or more, that is an entirely different issue. Is the terrain flat, steep, populated ? All these make a difference.

I've torn ligaments and/or cracked bones in my ankle 3 times in the past. I've got a pretty high pain threshold, but there is no way I could have traveled even with crutches at all the first 2 times it happened. 

AJ


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Suck it up,hopefully someone may have had an ace bandage or two.maybe even some prescription (narcotic)pain relievers.that would not be uncommon in this day and age.splint the best you can and help as best you can.

We really don't plan to bug out,unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> We had had discussions before & I had mentioned a hand cart. Sure would come in handy in this situation.


I came to the realization a long time ago that if we have to bugout on foot there is no way we can carry everything we need on or backs. So this is why I added this cart to our preps.

[video]http://bcove.me/w1hgurje[/video]


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Fashion a stretcher out of two logs (sticks) and a couple of sturdy t-shirts.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Or use the four-hand, interlocked carry system. Learned that one in Boy Scouts.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Here's a scenario I'd like some feedback on.
> 
> We start with [___insert shtf event here____]. Ok, we're bugging out, either solo or a small group and someone (you!) sprains a muscle, ligament, or tendon. You are in deep scat.
> 
> Obviously we're going to have a rough time prepping for this. We can't very well pack some canes, crutches, a walker, or a wheelchair. The injured party is going to kick the crap out of travel speed, make moving over rough terrain near impossible, and leave tracks that a blind squirrel could follow.


Put them out of their misery and keep moving.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Put them out of their misery and keep moving.


If it was your wife, or children?


----------



## cobracon2 (Oct 27, 2014)

Foldable canes are small and light weight. Add one to the medics bag. I Myself plan on keeping one in there along with ace bandages and meds. Also a long stick would make a good hiking stick in a pinch.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Make snow shoes out of a pair of aluminum crutches. If you need the crutches, you can still use them. This is another reason why bugging out is a last resort for me. i don't know I could make it a mile if I really had to. Back just won't handle it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> If it was your wife, or children?


No no..would probably sling them over the shoulder for a while. I thought we was speaking of strangers. lol


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I have real soft skin, I do not build callous, I have felt the pain of a 20 mile ruck march. You can get through things


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Don't forget you have all the gear they were hauling to take care of too.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

the Firemans Carry was what I was thinking of too. Sparky beat me to it.
Of course having a horse or two like we do really helps...just sayin.


----------

